
Show HN: Phonique – GUI Editor for AVAudioEngine - nthState
http://www.phonique.com
======
nthState
Hi,

I'm Chris, I've been working on Phonique on and off for a few years, multiple
re-writes, different wrappers and I've just re-wrote the app for
AVAdudioEngine, it exports Swift Code.

Any questions, please let me know!

